# Joplin von Eichenluft - 1 year



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Handsome!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking almost as good as you in your tye dye tee!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very balanced young male that is slightly stretched. Normal withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that needs to be longer. Very good angulation front and rear. Good pasterns, looks like good feet and bone. I would like a bit more stop and a stronger muzzle at this age on a male. Very good pigment, his eyes could be a bit darker and I would like to see a much richer color.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm too novice to critique, but he really is a handsome guy


----------

